# 3020 cuts out?



## flipper (May 8, 2009)

Runs great for a while then will cut out for 15 seconds or so and run great again and a while later will do the same thing. Here is what I have done.
1. Cleaned fuel tank (aluminum so not rusty)
2. Blew out fuel lines
3. Rebuilt carb.
4. Put on clear fuel lines to see if it was getting fuel while it was running rough
5. Messed with choke to see it helped durning rough running, did not affect it at all.
6. Generator light did not come on when it cut out.
7. Replaced spark plugs and wires.
8. Cleaned out fuel strainer.
Any suggestions?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Does it cut out in certain situations only? Like only happens during idle?


----------



## flipper (May 8, 2009)

Any time. Idle, under load etc.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you looked into the electrical on it? What about the fuel pump?


----------



## flipper (May 8, 2009)

I put clear fuel line on so I can see if fuel is getting to the carb during it cutting out, and all is good there. Typically if it is electrical the generator light will come on and it's not. Not saying that it's not electrical because I'm heading in that direction. The only problem with diagnosing the elctrical parts is that it doesn't last long enough to get ohm tester hooked up.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You could still have fuel in the line even if the pump isn't working because of the vacuum. You need to pop off the hose after the pump to verify that it's got a strong spewing stream. Probably okay, but thought I'd mention it anyways! Good luck.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are the fuel caps vented? Probally way off base. Might lossen the cap and see what happens. Good luck


----------



## flipper (May 8, 2009)

I checked the fuel cap, on and off, no difference. I'll check the pump when I get back home in a couple of days.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Also might check your safety switches too, as in the operator presence built into the seat. Could be tinging. Who knows.


----------

